# Canned Corn Beef.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Anybody got a recipe for canned corn beef that tastes just like what you buy from Argentina? Can't seem to find one anywhere.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

*I'll ask around....*

but that **** has been gettin expensive!!!! (for canned meat)


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Try $4.99/lb. per can[16 oz.] at Food Lion.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

1 (4- to 5-lb) beef brisket, trimmed
2 quarts water
1 cup kosher salt
1/2 cup brown sugar
1 cinnamon stick, broken into several pieces
1 tsp mustard seeds
1 tsp black peppercorns
8 whole cloves
8 whole allspice berries
12 whole juniper berries
2 bay leaves, crumbled
1/2 tsp ground ginger


Place the water into a large stockpot along with salt, sugar, cinnamon stick, mustard seeds, peppercorns, cloves, allspice, juniper berries, bay leaves and ginger. Cook over high heat until the salt and sugar have dissolved. 

Remove from the heat and let cool. Once it has cooled to 45 degrees in fridge, place the brisket in a 2-gallon zip top bag and add the brine. Seal and lay flat inside a container, cover and place in the refrigerator for at least 10 days. Check daily to make sure the beef is completely submerged and stir the brine. If you don’t have a huge zip top bag, brine the brisket in a large tupperware container and make sure to flip the brisket each day to make sure that all of the brisket comes in contact with the brine. After 10 days it is corned. 

Then you can it like so: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0o5SnUswTA

Here you go Wd.

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Darrin, I might buy one already made and then can it to see if it's anything like the bought canned stuff. Would either cut it much smaller than the video or maybe course grind it. Thanks.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

That is what I would do. I would hate to waste a good brisket.
I have canned deer meat just like she is doing. It is a great way to put up deer meat.

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Talking about canned corned beef, not canned deer meat. I do can deer, but love the canned CB, just can't afford it anymore. Therefore I'll try one brisket for 3 or 4 pints. Then I'll know if was a waste of time.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

You do the canned corn beef just like you do canned deer. You just have to corn the beef before you can it.
You just need to buy some corned beef and can it just like you do deer meat. 
Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

wdbrand said:


> Darrin, I might buy one already made and then can it to see if it's anything like the bought canned stuff. Would either cut it much smaller than the video or maybe course grind it. Thanks.


 Grindin it would be the way to go.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I have never ate ground corned beef. I have ate it cut up very small but not ground. You will have to pack the hell out of the jars if you grid it. Let me know how it works out.

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

No diff from packing homemade sausage in a jar and canning it. Ground is ground.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

I tried a can of that corned beef stuff several years ago.Was catfishin' da river but da cats wouldn't touch that stuff.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

You is suppose to open da can flathead.


----------

